
Show HN: 4vid – Download any video. Anytime. For free - peter_crown
https://4vid.co/
======
peter_crown
Hi, I am the creator of 4vid.co and I'll be glad to get your feedback and
answer to all of your questions.

~~~
janesconference
Hi! This also duplicates as a way to see videos behind proxies :)

Two questions:

\- Are you using open source libraries to download the videos? if yes, what
libraries?

\- If lots of people start using 4vid, how do you plan to keep up with the
costs of serving / running it?

~~~
peter_crown
Thanks for your reply ;) To answer to your questions:

\- we are not using any open source library, it was all implemented/coded by
us

\- the service is fully scalable, it can handle lots of users without
requiring any scaling

Did you like the service? Thanks again!

~~~
janesconference
Hi, my tests were limited (I'm at work atm), but I liked it so far. I will
probably use it more in the next days.

I appreciate your service is scalable, but surely you pay for CPU and
bandwidth. Your application seems pretty bandwidth-intensive, as it's bound to
be (80mb for a < 10-mins video off youtube), what happens if you hit gigabytes
worth of downloads per day?

~~~
peter_crown
The good thing is we are not hosting any video file, just giving you the
original video file url. So in fact you are downloading the video from the
platform servers ;) Feel free to use it as much as you want. Thanks again!

~~~
janesconference
Ah cool, I didn't realize it was client-side only. Neat!

